# Looking to Get into Showing



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think the first step is to find the right breeder. You may want to post in the "Choosing A Puppy/Breeder" section with the area you live in so that some suggestions can be given. Read all of the "stickies" at the top of that section so you can learn about what types of clearances are needed and what to look for in a pedigree and a kennel. 

Do you eventually want to breed, or are you just interested in conformation and getting involved with your future dog?


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the board  I wish I could give you some advice on how to get started in conformation but I am at ghe beginning myself. I do co own a show prospect which has been a blessing. She is too young for the ring yet but so far I got my feet wet with rally with one of my other dogs.

Do you have a local dog club? You could always contact them, maybe join the club and go from there? Breeders normally keep ghe show prospect themselves and frankly I don't know how many breeder do co owns.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Find a breeder close to you that:

1. Shows their dogs
2. Does all four clearances on their dogs
3. Will be willing to mentor you

Having a mentor is very helpful, and this will be the person to help guide you through grooming tools. Everyone does things a little different, and it would probably be beneficial to do it the way (and with the tools) your breeder/mentor does.

You will have an idea if the puppy is show worthy initially by pedigree and structure at around 6-8 weeks. Don't get a puppy from a breeder who does not show their dogs and that there are no champions in the pedigree (mom and dad may not be finished, but they should be pointed and worthy).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I accidentally ended up with a show quality golden, and I sure wish I had support from his breeder. It would have made a world of difference. Another breeder has sort of "adopted" us, and gives me a lot of help and encouragement with grooming and showing. So I would say the most important thing is to find a breeder that you can establish a good relationship with, that is willing to mentor you. It will help you learn, and get past the inevitable questions and frustrations. It's NOT an easy breed to put a championship on, so having someone in your corner can be so helpful.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in your shoes in just getting started in conformation showing, but we are at the point where we now have a great puppy from a great breeder. They are co-owning him with us for the time being and once/if Jack finishes his champion or its determined that he won't earn his champion for some reason, then they'll sign off on the co-ownership. Both the sire's and dam's owners are going to be our mentors through the process, which I'm thrilled about. We were also put in touch with another breeder who lives close to us (our breeder is about 4 hours away) who is providing guidance as well. There is a lot to learn and it's helpful to have people you like and respect as your mentors. I've learned very quickly that there are unscrupulous people in the world of conformation showing though, even some who are known as "respectable" breeders.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I seriously envy you your support group! If not for the help and support of a few special people on this forum, I think I would have given up a long time ago.




goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm in your shoes in just getting started in conformation showing, but we are at the point where we now have a great puppy from a great breeder. They are co-owning him with us for the time being and once/if Jack finishes his champion or its determined that he won't earn his champion for some reason, then they'll sign off on the co-ownership. Both the sire's and dam's owners are going to be our mentors through the process, which I'm thrilled about. We were also put in touch with another breeder who lives close to us (our breeder is about 4 hours away) who is providing guidance as well. There is a lot to learn and it's helpful to have people you like and respect as your mentors. I've learned very quickly that there are unscrupulous people in the world of conformation showing though, even some who are known as "respectable" breeders.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

1. Find a breeder whose dogs you like.
2. Find a breeder you like.
3. Find a breeder you can establish a working relationship with.
4. Find a breeder who is actively showing in conformation. 
Breeder's don't always keep "the" show puppy from every litter. Many times they would be thrilled to be able to place a show potential puppy in a home where it would be shown and worked with, without having to raise the puppy themselves. I have done this many times and it has worked out wonderfully for all involved-they got beautiful girls that they were able to put CH's on and start a breeding program with and I got promising puppies put in wonderful homes where they were able to fullfill their promise.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you. I researched breeders and actually had a breeder from back East recommend a particular breeder in my area. After waiting for quite a while the litter I was interested in was finally born. Go to dog shows and see what interests you (conformation, obedience, field trials etc.). Look on this forum for grooming supplies recommendations. I have alot of people to thank for helping me to make good decisions on buying good quality grooming equipment. I also spent almost a year before finding an obedience instructor that I felt good about teaching me and Jonah. We are hoping for a dual champion title in the next few years. But most of all if you decide to show remember you are always going home with the best dog. Good Luck!


----------

